# Essential TS jigs



## rajdawg (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok what are the essential table saw jigs that are must haves for doing good efficient woodwork


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Spline jig


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

crosscut sled and dust control


----------



## MrSlurpee (Nov 15, 2012)

Kind of depends on what you are doing. I find myself using my crosscut sled, my tenon jig and a raised panel jig more than any other TS jigs I have, but I do a lot of cabinet doors and drawer fronts so that's why. If you don't do those things frequently, they won't be as essential to you. 

But a crosscut sled is pretty much needed for any type of woodworking you do that uses a TS.


----------



## rajdawg (Dec 27, 2012)

MrSlurpee said:


> Kind of depends on what you are doing. I find myself using my crosscut sled, my tenon jig and a raised panel jig more than any other TS jigs I have, but I do a lot of cabinet doors and drawer fronts so that's why. If you don't do those things frequently, they won't be as essential to you.
> 
> But a crosscut sled is pretty much needed for any type of woodworking you do that uses a TS.


 
a Cross cut jig was going to be my first build. Anyone have any recco's on a good link showing plans for one

I think a miter jig would be nice to so I could always get perfect 45's


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

rajdawg said:


> a Cross cut jig was going to be my first build. Anyone have any recco's on a good link showing plans for one
> 
> I think a miter jig would be nice to so I could always get perfect 45's


----------



## rajdawg (Dec 27, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> 5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross-Cut Sled - YouTube


 
Perfect thank you. Now all I have to do is wait until the weather starts warming up! march cannot come soon enough


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a tenoning jig, cross cut jig and a sacrificial fence that I used when I cut rabbits with a dado blade. I also have a saw insert I use with the dado set up. I'd also invest in a good digital angle gauge.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

+1 on the digital angle gauge.

I also built a jig out of 3/4" ply that fits over my fence with a handle at the back. I screw a scrap piece of wood to the back and use it when making narrow cuts close to the blade. It feels much safer than using a push stick, and it's only about a 1/2" piece of wood that needs to be replaced here and there.


----------

